# New TCP 738 FTF



## tboneforyou (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi guys. I just put my first 200 rds of lawman on this new gun with no problems. I bought a box of hydra shok and now I cannot even get them to feed. Any advice? Does this ammo just not mate properly with this pistol?


----------



## thefuzz (Feb 4, 2011)

have you done any upgrades to it ??


----------

